# Top Gun 2: Filmstart wegen Coronavirus um mehrere Monate verschoben



## AndreLinken (3. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun 2: Filmstart wegen Coronavirus um mehrere Monate verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Top Gun 2: Filmstart wegen Coronavirus um mehrere Monate verschoben*


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2020)

Neiiiiin.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2020)

Irgendwie bin ich ja langsam angeödet von jeder neuen News, wenn irgendwas wegen Corona verschoben wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich ja langsam angeödet von jeder neuen News, wenn irgendwas wegen Corona verschoben wird


Eilmeldung!!! 

"Die Louise ist von Corona genervt. Näheres heute um kurz nach 8. Im Ersten." 

^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

